# Am i hitting down with the driver?



## KJT123 (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBzr9NG0fkU

This was a pulled sky shot.

If so, what's the best drill to fix this?


----------



## woody69 (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks to me that your hands have got ahead of the ball at impact causing the sky shot.


----------

